# Horse agility!



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

wow thats so cool! i wish i could teach Rocky how to do that


----------



## JumpingJellyBean

haha thats pretty sweet!


----------



## Bubbles101

I love how its set up like dog agility! the tunnel....thats great.


----------



## DarkEquine

awww! He looks like he's having a blast! He got so excited when he came out of the tunnel and saw his trainer legging it across the field!! Buck, skip, jump!


----------



## Kiki

lol that was cool.......


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I agree, not the safest. But alot of training must have gone into that horse and alot of teats. Someone really loves that horse . Question though, the wooden log bridge (at 26 seconds) couldn't that slip? Or do you think its tied/glued down. 

The horse looked like it was having great fun and it had its head down looking at the ground trying to test if it was safe. Overall very cute.


----------



## Jake and Dai

That's awesome!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy

What a goofy boy. He looks like he's enjoying himself. Did you see how he bucked when he saw his trainer running? He was like "WAAAIT FOR MEEEH!!!" Bless his heart.


----------



## Painted Hotrod

Well, looky there!
he looked like he was enjoying himself!
He sure seems to have a solid bond with his owner too.

I hope that bridge thing is nailed down, or atleased tied to something though..

Reminds me of that dog agility they have, haha!


----------



## lacyloo

Thats pretty cool !
I love the fact that he's doing this own his own and not being (forced).


----------



## Kashmere

Lovely!! 
That movie was a delight to see!
I love his happy buck/jump ^__^


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

_I'm sure that the owner made sure that his course was horse-fied, the horses *was *safe thoughout the whole run, so I would really stop critizing and just enjoy the video and amazing training that was put into it!! _

_When I get my ring, thiswill be one of the first things I will be teaching my two!  _

_Kudos to the guy who made that video!_


----------



## Pinto Pony

I love the jumping throught the hoop, now they just need to set it on fire haha.


----------



## mom2pride

That's awesome! Yet another demonstration of how great of a working relationship one can have with a horse!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

How fun! I love the equipment. The horse looks like it's having a blast, when it comes out of the tunnel it looks super excited, lol


----------



## RoosterDo

Very cool and looks soooo fun.


----------



## thunderhooves

Pinto Pony said:


> I love the jumping throught the hoop, now they just need to set it on fire haha.


lol! but before that you have to spray the horse with flame resistent spray.....lol. Beautiful horse, though!


----------



## appaloosa

You can now do horse agility competitively, there is a club that hold training days and events in the UK - they currently have a special offer on membership running for a limited time - just £5!! Check it out at -
Horse Agility Club GB - Home


----------



## Plains Drifter

I think that was amazing!


----------

